# R10 repository very slow



## sphere (Jan 26, 2014)

I just installed RELEASE 10 and I am having a hard time getting a decent download speed with packages. I tested the linkspeed and I get about 2.5MB/s when I download testfiles like 32mb.bin and 100mb.bin so I am confident the problem is with my setup or the mirror.

As far as I can find I can choose from 4 sites for my /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf and I switched it to:

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
```

At first it seemed to help, but unfortunately the download speed is low and also it seems to be slow moving from one download to another.

```
gpsd-3.9.txz                                                                                                                100%  332KB 331.6KB/s 331.6KB/s   00:00
libssh-0.6.0.txz                                                                                                            100%  196KB 196.3KB/s 196.3KB/s   00:00
talloc-2.0.8.txz                                                                                                            100%   48KB  48.0KB/s  48.0KB/s   00:00
tdb-1.2.12,1.txz                                                                                                            100%   77KB  76.6KB/s  76.6KB/s   00:00
```

Did I miss something in the documentation? I tried looking for a way to make sure I am using a fast local mirror near me, but I was not able to find it.

edit: I guess this is a clue


```
pkg: http://pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/encodings-1.0.4_1,1.txz: No route to host
```


----------



## sphere (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, I tried the mirrors directly and have now switched to pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org. Apparently pkg0.bme.freebsd.org has issues.

Throughput isn't GREAT, but at least pkg doesn't pause for a minute between downloads anymore. I guess this needs to be propagated to someone how manages this. Also surprised that there aren't more than the 4 mirrors? Is that somethign that is still being worked out?


----------



## kpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The new packages are on low priority at the moment because much of the package building infrastructure is still dedicated to the old style packages. This situation won't change immediately because FreeBSD 8.4 defaults to the old packages and is supported until june of 2015.


----------

